# Show us your Pits



## beazwelding

Here are two I built for myself one on wheels and one stationary with a smoke box. They are a cross between Jambo Pits and Pits & Spits. They are 30"X 5' cook chambers with ceramic insulated fire boxes. Only thing I did not make was the smoke stack pipe cap, I bought those from Pitts. And Spits. All plate and pipe is 3/8"" thick.


----------



## Jomanchu

This is "Big Chief". Made by a buddy of mine in Florida. 120 Gallon tank. Nothing fancy but holds heat and cooks great.


----------



## hog_down

This is mine, in its current state. Bought the metal for the firebox and borrowed my buddies wire welder today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmetto

Here's a few I built last year.


----------



## bowmansdad

My dad's old pit I had redone.


----------



## MarshMellow

Not your average Joe's pit.


----------



## peckerwood

Palmetto's open top grill is a cool rig.Going top copy your idea.Very nice.


----------



## bigmike

Almost finished.


----------



## Palmetto

peckerwood said:


> Palmetto's open top grill is a cool rig.Going top copy your idea.Very nice.


Thanks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## kweber

http://www.2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1719522
antique shotgun for scale...


----------



## jtburf

My gravity feed upright that I built


----------



## TXanalogkd




----------



## prokat

Building the roof was the best thing I've done..protects the beloved pit and it holds temp good in the rain!














Sent from my A1-840FHD using Tapatalk


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim

gom1 said:


> Building the roof was the best thing I've done..protects the beloved pit and it holds temp good in the rain!


Roof over pit is a great idea. I'm going to copy that from you.

Also like the snake going up the tree.

My older pit needs re- painting. rusty metal is showing.

*What do you guys recommend for prime and topcoat*?

It had Krylon high temp spraycan black for touch up in the past.


----------



## dbarham




----------



## prokat

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> Roof over pit is a great idea. I'm going to copy that from you.
> 
> Also like the snake going up the tree.
> 
> My older pit needs re- painting. rusty metal is showing.
> 
> *What do you guys recommend for prime and topcoat*?
> 
> It had Krylon high temp spraycan black for touch up in the past.


I made a drawing of it if you need it...this just came off














Sent from my A1-840FHD using Tapatalk


----------



## peckerwood

gom1's smoker cover is a dandy idea.I can see me this fall cooking Thanksgiving and Christmas meals under one with plastic on one side to knock off the cold north wind.Yep,will be building me one.Thanks for the pics. gom1.


----------



## prokat

peckerwood said:


> gom1's smoker cover is a dandy idea.I can see me this fall cooking Thanksgiving and Christmas meals under one with plastic on one side to knock off the cold north wind.Yep,will be building me one.Thanks for the pics. gom1.


Yes sir!!! And thank you!!

Sent from my A1-840FHD using Tapatalk


----------



## w_r_ranch

*
"The Beast"*



































​


----------



## BradV

Just got this one.

Cook chamber is 20 x 48. Reverse flow and all 1/4" steel.


----------



## br1006

here are my babies, two 1,000 gallon propane tanks
36" long insulated fireboxes made out of 1/2 500 gallon propane tanks
10" diameter smoke stacks


----------



## WildCard07

This one has been sitting down at my bay house for 20 years or better. Brought it home and put a new fire box, casters, grates, and a fresh coat of paint. Time to break it in again.


----------



## roundman

i have one like this, rack of ribs on now
i added tuning plates in it that works well


----------



## wadefish

W
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARICHI

Finally got to start on mine!!


----------



## ARICHI

More pics


----------



## Mikeg77583




----------



## K Man

ARICHI said:


> More pics


Looks like you're off to a great start.


----------



## K Man

I noticed many of the store bought pits have the vent pipes built even with the main grill or some lower. The pit I'm rebuilding now, I raised the vent pipe much higher, it was originally an inch above the main grill. I haven't heard much about the science regarding this and wondering if the reasoning?


----------



## bowmansdad

K Man said:


> I noticed many of the store bought pits have the vent pipes built even with the main grill or some lower. The pit I'm rebuilding now, I raised the vent pipe much higher, it was originally an inch above the main grill. I haven't heard much about the science regarding this and wondering if the reasoning?


I watched Aaron Franklin build a pit and he used a formula to place his smokestack. He wants maximum throughput of smoke/heat so he uses a oversized smokestack and controls temp using the firebox. Theory is stack low too much smoke and bitter tasting meat.


----------



## K Man

Thank you Sir. My very first pit build 30 years ago, I built the stack lower than the grill. The meat came out with a bitter taste as you stated. The pit I'm currently re-building I placed the bottom of the stack even with the grill, this worked much better and pretty satisfied with. I have now increased the stack diameter from 3 inch pipe to 4 inch pipe and raised about 3 inches. This pit is not a stick burner and my reasoning, after looking at pits in great BBQ joints, the stacks are 4 and 5 inch in diameter and usually mounted high. Like my pit these are mostly pits that cook with coals beneath the meat.


----------



## jreynolds

*My 20 x 36 Bear*

Heck of a pit. It's a joy to cook on.


----------



## TIMBOv2

Ooooopppsss, I mis read the title, I was expecting to see something else.


----------



## truckin_angler

*Lyfe Tyme*

Just bought this one. It is my first really nice smoker. My first cook on it went great.


----------



## dorado172

*Here is mine*

I found this Klose on craigslist for $150 18"x24" cooking area not a giant but good for what I need. Hit it with an angle grinder and wire wheel then 3 coats of paint this past weekend. ready to fire it up and see how she does.


----------



## RLwhaler

I really need to spend more time with mine.:headknock


----------



## FishBone

Here is mine.


----------



## K Man

RLwhaler said:


> I really need to spend more time with mine.:headknock


Yes Sir , that's one nice pit!


----------



## Poon Chaser

Boom





































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum

**** Chaser said:


> Boom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Who makes that pit and where can I get one. I'm looking for one in that configuration.


----------



## hog_down

^^^ beautiful and well thought out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poon Chaser

sharkchum said:


> Who makes that pit and where can I get one. I'm looking for one in that configuration.


Made by Old Country. Z Tejas ( may not be right name) may actually make it as they have some that are identical.

Believe it or not I found this at Academy a few years ago. It was 1400.00 or 1500.00. Weighs a ton. Around 700 -800llbs.

A few years in and it works great and holds a temperature pretty good. The only thing I would like is to be able to adjust the baffle between the firebox and pit.

But all in all it works great with minimal monitoring

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## bludaze

Some good looking pits and grub ! This one finally came home last month after a year long build. Still learning its tricks but thats half the fun.


----------



## bludaze

And some results


----------



## kweber

http://www.2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1719522


----------



## Mike.Bellamy

*My first*

Here's mine, had a guy at work weld the seam around where the firebox attaches and added the pipe nipple for the smoke stack. Seems to cook good but I am just getting started on learning to cook good meat.


----------



## Redfish Chevy

Been working on this one for a few weeks now. Should be ready for paint this weekend if everything goes well. We are open for suggestions on how to improve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JReich

My pops made this one for me about 15yrs ago. Lots of ribs have been run through over the years.


----------



## Deany45

Trailer pit and my backyard pit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbus

Built mine with my dad and a lot of beer! 24" x 48" reverse flow on a trailer with a charcoal pit on the back. Also a pic of my best helper (before we started the pit for the day!). First attempt at building a pit. Love the reverse flow. Burns clean and cooks great!


----------



## offshorefanatic

She's mighty ugly but gets the job done...





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteHouse

Yeah Buddy, I enjoy cooking outside. I have my pit plus a kamado joe big joe and a blackstone griddle.:brew2:


----------



## manintheboat

Shirley?


----------



## dbarham




----------



## bigl

I bought this one last week from Heartland in Missouri. Will start seasoning it soon. I added the toolbox.


----------



## hog_down

Dumb question: with a metal pit, why season it? I 'burned mine out' after I built it. Should I rub it down on the inside with vegetable oil?


----------



## WhiteHouse

manintheboat said:


> Shirley?


Sorry for the late reply, yessir it is. Had him do a 24x50, I enjoy it :dance:


----------



## WhiteHouse

hog_down said:


> Dumb question: with a metal pit, why season it? I 'burned mine out' after I built it. Should I rub it down on the inside with vegetable oil?


 Most folks just rub down all of the cooking grates with oil and then "season" for a few hours. Mostly, you want to "seal" your grates which prevents them from rusting, ect. Can go with few different ways, but most def. put some oil on the grates and run some smoke through that bad boy :walkingsm


----------



## manintheboat

WhiteHouse said:


> Sorry for the late reply, yessir it is. Had him do a 24x50, I enjoy it :dance:


that is a great pit!!!


----------



## WhiteHouse

manintheboat said:


> that is a great pit!!!


This was my first stick burner and I could not be more pleased :dance::brew2:


----------



## bigl

Sorry for the late reply but I only put oil on the grates and keep a fire going for six hours then added two butts, one brisket, five spare rub slabs and a ten lb bag of chicken quarters. Very happy with the results.


----------



## TWJ




----------



## horndale

*Reverse flow*

My son and I just finished this reverse flow/tuning plate smoker.


----------



## gman79

It aint pretty but it gets the job done nicely


----------



## msf62000

Here is the start of my pit. Gravity Fed Upright Smoker


----------



## jtburf

msf6200,

see attached.

John


----------



## BudT

Lots of really nice pits and I'm sure very capable pits on the thread. Hats off to the brothers who have built their own, I don't have the tools or skill set. Been looking for what I wanted since building a UDS 6 yrs ago. Thanks to this thread and Whitehouse's posting I found it. They got the deposit Thursday, I'll be making a trip to Tuscaloosa to pick her up hopefully within a year. Been waiting 6 years, I'll go another to get what I want.


----------



## Rob The Rude

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=401606


----------

